# Solved: How to send a 6Gb file from my pc, to another on the other side of the world.



## mark.assad (Sep 9, 2008)

" to another on the other side of the world. " Might be what my Grandpa might say, we are connected everywhere, i know that, but i couldnt find a better expression 

I want to transfer a file 6gb long over the internet, can anyone suggest a good FREE and fast way to do that ? 
Several possible ways to do that, but the thing is that the receiver's connection is just too slow, so i thought of uploading the file and having the receiver download it, but which service to use ? I know 6gb might be too big, and it can be seperated into different smaller files.
Any other way ? I think ive heard of p2p sharing between pcs, seen several programs like bearshare ... 

I have a little bit of knowledge in this field, but i am just so lost and have no idea how the transfer is gonna take place, therefore any suggestions are appreciated


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well you can upload it sites like these.
http://host02.pipebytes.com/
http://www.zupload.com/
http://www.speedyshare.com/
http://www3.bigupload.com/
http://www.box.net/lite
http://www.justupit.com/
http://www.mailbigfile.com/
http://www.largefilesasap.com/

But that is a very big file and if they have a slow connection that will take a very long time to down.
I would split the file up. Stay away from the p2p sharing between pcs and programs like bearshare. 
You can zip it up into more then one zip file with some zip programs. 
You can get Chainsaw too.
http://www.frankenwandern.de/software/chainsaw.html
Then split the file into smaller files and sent them.
That way the other person can down load a little at a time. 
Also if you upload to some of the site listed about then give then the link they can just go there and get the files.
Once they have all the files from you that chainsaw made have them all put into one folder and then click on the batch file and it will put all the files back together again.


----------



## mark.assad (Sep 9, 2008)

hmm yeah that's what i predicted to be the best choice, but do you know any website that would allow me to automatically upload several files at once, instead of having to upload the files created by chainsaw 1 by 1, cause that would take forver .


----------



## mark.assad (Sep 9, 2008)

I discovered www.adrive.com offers 50gb space on the web, + 2gb limit per file which is pretty sweet, its also free ! so i guess this solved it


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.speedyshare.com/ and a couple of the other you can upload more then one at a time. 
Upload more files at once link is right there. I clicked on it 50 times and stopped so that is uploading a lot at once.


----------



## mark.assad (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah but it has a 30 mb limit  that takes up my whole evening to upload em ;P


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

But you said "receiver's connection is just too slow" so breaking up the download size would be better for them.
What ever way you do it you got a lot to upload and download. 
Even with cable speeds that's a whole lot.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I wonder if Windows Live FolderShare could handle the task. You'd still have to split the file into less than 2 gig portions and then the question is would FolderShare just tick away at the task until it finished, being able to recover and resume from any disconnects of any sort without starting over or terminating prematurely? I've had to initiate the same upload to ADrive on more than one occasion for files in the few hundred megabyte size range due to loss of connection for whatever reason. I'll be testing FolderShare for 1.2 to 1.8 GB sized files in the near future and hope to have more consistent success.


----------

